# Cigar Fox grab!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Found out about this in this thread.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t220...robustos-amp-black-leather-carrying-case.html

Was supposed to be Robustos but I got Churchill's!

Definitely worth the $10!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Dang I just ordered from them. I didn't see that offer... I love the case


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

nice Stuff!! I might have to see if it is still available....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool, I can't wait to get mine. Thanks for letting us know they arrived.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I was debating on buying that. Now I wish I had. Looks good.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweeeeet!! DEFINITELY worth 10 bones!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Dang I just ordered from them. I didn't see that offer... I love the case


Me too! I checked and the shipping is $8.95 :frown:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Can't wait till mine gets here!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I just made my first order with them last week but they didn't have what I wanted so there sending me a more expensive box for the same price.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to get one also


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet! Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I received mine yesterday - definitely worth the $10.00. I received Churchills as well.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

silentjon said:


> I received mine yesterday - definitely worth the $10.00. I received Churchills as well.


Same here!:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice grab.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

same here. i got churchills


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet!! Nice case!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks way coo.... 

but, when I checked where they'll ship.... DENIED! 

*briefly considers moving to the states*


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

still waiting ...


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just got an email saying mines on the way


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday and it's a mighty fine case and received Churchills instead of Robusto's also. I think they just got themselves a customer!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and it's a mighty fine case and received Churchills instead of Robusto's also. I think they just got themselves a customer!


Let me tell you this they just gave me a $400 box of cigars for $113 they defiantly have me as a customer.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice. Still looking for a good case myself.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Guys, I know the people who run cigarfox and let me tell you they are great. They are my local B&M although they ship out of Kentucky (I believe). Tommy works for them and posts on this board every once in a while. They take care of their customers better than anyone I know. The site is new and they are still working out some very small kinks but I promise you wont be dissapointed.

Give them a try.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

this is a new and up and comong site--There is buzz on other boards about these guys


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> Guys, I know the people who run cigarfox and let me tell you they are great. They are my local B&M although they ship out of Kentucky (I believe). Tommy works for them and posts on this board every once in a while. They take care of their customers better than anyone I know. The site is new and they are still working out some very small kinks but I promise you wont be dissapointed.
> 
> Give them a try.


Ditto. This is where Jon and I hang out and I can't say enough about these guys. If you ever have an issue, contact them and they will make things right.


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

The offer is still available. They also have a buy 5 get one free on singles and $0.01 on shipping.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

gah! stop teasing me like that.... 

*mutters to self* must be good... must be good....


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

ngetal said:


> gah! stop teasing me like that....
> 
> *mutters to self* must be good... must be good....


I know what you mean, i saw this and almost clicked the buy button, but i cant, just cant, the wife would kill me if i bought any more right now. i just had two new small humidors come in this month plus all the other cigars that go in and out of them. arghhhhhh, must have restraint!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I just ordered two! Shipping was still only $.01. Thanks for the heads up on this great deal!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Mine just got here. Churchills!!!And the case is one of the nicest I've seen!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Got mine last Thursday, and I also got Churchills.

Great Case too.

Definitely ordering again.

Reg


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like some cool lookin stuff
way to go


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet! Just ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Ordered mine last week ~ waiting!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

WarHorse said:


> Ordered mine last week ~ waiting!


Not waiting anymore....got here today! I'm impressed! CigarFox just got added to the Favorites list.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I got mine yesterday. It was absolutely amazing!. Can't believe what a deal this was. They definitely earned a lot of goodwill from me.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Got mine today. That is one sweet case. I kinda expected a cheap plastic-like thing, but this is VERY nice. The CHURCHILLS that were included were even better. I can't wait to jump into them.

Thank you, CigarFox. You've certainly got a new customer.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I got mine today! Came with Cohiba XV's! I love those!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Got mine Tuesday wow is that set up nice for 9.99 how do they do it???


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Mine came in yesterday-another pleased customer!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Got mine today! Damn happy - they gave me Cohiba XV's!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Got mine today! Damn happy - they gave me Cohiba XV's!


MIKE!! You lucky SOB!!! Thats great!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Order Mine last night, Got a email saying its on its way. Plus the 1-cent shipping is still on. Thanks Mike for the heads up


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

I had to message their CS - I wanted to order one to ship to a friend in WV, but it wouldn't let me register a non-US billing address (even though I could change "Country" to Canada, it still wanted me to pick a state -- and "confused" wasn't an option)


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Got mine today Churchills came with mine.Thanks again Mike for the heads up


----------

